# Flashlights: Surefire vs Fenix vs Maglite



## GeeEmm

Looking to see if anyone has any input/reviews/etc., on Maglites "Mag-Tac" LED lights. I've always been a Surefire fan and also like Fenix, but was curious if anyone has experience with Mag-Tec by Maglite. Thanks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Huntinman

I can't comment on the Mag-Tac, but I do have the XL 50. I will say I am very impressed with this flashlight. I to like surefire lights, I have a couple of them, but would say the XL 50 is just as good. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GeeEmm

Awesome! Thank you!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FINNyooper

Just started using a Bright Star "Razor" LED flashlight (Grainger No. 8GDK2) very light weight, only 3 AA's very bright white light $38.40 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## richmick

I've had a surefire for years. Very expensive at the time and still are. There are a lot of good lights on the market now, for a lot less money . Coast is one brand that comes to mind. I'm a flashlite freak and own many brands. Bought a 1000 lumen at Costco and am impressed with it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GeeEmm

1000 lumens? How many of what battery to power that beast? What's the run time?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## richmick

9 AA's. can't remember the run time. It has an adjustable beam. What I like is it doesn't take the expensive CR123's. 
COSTCO had them and as usual don't stock them now. 
I'm a flash lite junky... Always trying to find the best compact, value priced product. Surefire was my first and best. Now companies have beat there price with comparable priced and comparable products. 
Look for some Coast Products. There stuff is impressive. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## richmick

Lots of more powerful stuff out there. Watch out for some if the cheap gun show stuff. 
Sure fire. Is a quality name for sure. There a lot of quality companies putting out products that for the money beat Surefire hands down. 
I am the flash light junky. 
Own Many. Love some...Some OK... Some So, So......


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GeeEmm

Thanks for the info! I also am in the flashlight junkie club. Will check out some of the Coast products. Thanks again!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sportman

I can't comment on the Mag-Tac too, but I own Armytek Predator. I think it's a great tactical light, has a rugged matt body, comes with a lanyard, and it really illuminates well at good distances. I don't have much experience with all the different companies, but I like Armytek and can recommend this one.


----------



## YPSIFLY

I'm surprised I just found this thread.

When you buy a Surefire, you not only get rock solid dependability, but you also get a lifetime warranty and outstanding customer service. I broke the clip on a E1L Outdoorsman and after a quick phonecall to SF CS, I had a new one in my mailbox in four days.

I have 19 Surefires, mostly stock but I have a few customs with Malkoff drop ins and other after market parts.

Fenix is good, but two of my five have had circuitry issues. They flicker on high and turbo.

I don't own any Maglite Magtacs. The main reason is the lens choice. I'll take tempered glass over poly carb any day. The poly scratches way to easily for my needs.

Take a look at some of the Inova lights. I used a Bolt 2xAA when grilling some steaks tonight and the beam color is awesome. Food looks really weird under most leds as they tend to be "cool" in terms of beam color. The Bolt has a nice "warm" beam that is closer to natural light. I have some of their X series lights and they are very well built with simple momentary and constant on user interface. The XS, which runs on a single AAA is one of the best bang for the buck lights on the market.

If you really want a light that will last forever and don't mind spending the money, look into HDS lights:

http://www.hdssystems.com/

You can build one to order based on your needs.


----------



## GeeEmm

Good info! Thank you very much. I will be checking out HDS and Innova.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GeeEmm

How about Terralux lights? Anyone have any experience or feedback with them?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HastingsJohn

I don't know about the Terralux lights, but I can tell you at our department, a lot of the officers have switched to Coast and Pelican lights. Not cheap, but they hold up well, and are VERY bright. These are working lights that get used daily and get banged around a lot. I personally use a Coast and am very happy with it.

More than once it has just about put somebody on their butt when you put the high beam in their face and yell at them to "SHOW ME YOUR HANDS". :lol:

In fact most of the old 4 cell Maglights have been retired since the new small tactical lights make a better back up and take up less room in the duty bag. And I can't remember the last time somebody bought a Surefire Stinger for a primary light.

You have to love a good flash light!


----------



## YPSIFLY

GeeEmm said:


> How about Terralux lights? Anyone have any experience or feedback with them?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I bought one of their drop ins for a mini mag a few years ago. It was ok. Very cold beam and the run time was rather short. Some of their lights are re-branded generics from China.


----------



## GeeEmm

Good info! Thanks again!! I did grab a Terralux at a very good price off of Bright guy.com. It is a Chinese import but so far isn't too shabby. Not a fan of its two switches but it throws a good beam on high. Thanks again!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

